# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  [heo help]thiếu dung lương ổ cứng

## nguyenhungcase

m mới cài lại win.nhưng khi cài xong m thấy bi thiếu đi 1 ổ cứng lúc đầu tưởng là chia lại ổ nhưng sau mới thấy bi mất luôn cả dung lượng:
-trước khi cài win: c:60g,d:30g,e:60g
-sau:c:30g,d:60g (thiếu mất ổ e=60g)
ai giúp m với!
(bổ sung:trước m cài 2 win:ổ c win7, ổ d:xp ;sau đó m cài lại chỉ dùng win7 thì mất)

----------


## lavendervip

bạn dùng đĩa hiren b00t vào magic partition thử kiểm tra xem tình hình thế nào.

----------


## nguyendinh

có cách nào khác ko?m kiếm đâu ra đĩa boot bây giờ?

----------


## dungmxh

bạn vào manage (ch phải vào mycomputer->manage) chọn disk management xem có gì bất ổn ko gacon?

----------


## hoanganh2

thế là sao vậy?

----------


## taitrochoifree11

nhấp chột phải vào chỗ ? đó nó hiện simple volume có nên next next và next ko? hay là cứ thử nhé

----------


## tvhp2015

đã next rồi và nó tạo cho 1 ổ mới(nhưng ko thể đặt tên là e như cũ đc)
nhưng cái này lung tung quá nhất là cái định dang ntfs hoặc fat khó hiểu
ai có tài liệu gì về cái này ko?

----------


## zinzu2611

phân vùng bị biến thành màu xanh thường là do chủ nhân đã định dạng fat32 .định dạng này hay bị lỗi lắm .bây giờ bạn có thể dùng easeus để lấy lại dữ liệu rồi định dạng là ntfs .còn nếu ko có dữ liệu quan trọng thì có thể dùng parititon , magic pro để fomat và chuyển định dạng ntfs là ok .
(kiểm tra xem có phần unlocated ko .lấy lại nó luôn để dùng )

----------

